# What Do You Guys Think Of This Color



## Hutch (Oct 18, 2014)

Well, I finally got some paint. This is Green Aluminum. If you fancy the color, I have an extra gallon, brand new. 

Hutch


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks fine to me but it dont look green


----------



## Hutch (Oct 18, 2014)

Maybe too much sunlight. Camera really doesn't pick it up. In person you can defiantly see the green hue.


----------



## mcostello (Oct 18, 2014)

Wait a minute We'll be right over.


----------



## Hardly (Oct 18, 2014)

Can't tell about the color on the computer, but it sure makes those parts look like new. Nice job!


----------



## Hutch (Oct 18, 2014)

Thank you. Here is a shot before.


----------



## Inflight (Oct 18, 2014)

That's a nice color.

I made a similar color by mixing Rustoleum hammer finish Silver and Forest Green. Came out real nice for my application.


Matt


----------



## darkzero (Oct 18, 2014)

I think the color looks nice too, I can see the green. Can't wait to see it all finished!


----------



## amsoilman (Oct 18, 2014)

I like the looks


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 19, 2014)

The color is nice. Now to my problem? Where did you get the paint? I searched all day here in Ct. and it is not available, not even at Home Depot?

 "Billy G"


----------



## Hutch (Oct 20, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> The color is nice. Now to my problem? Where did you get the paint? I searched all day here in Ct. and it is not available, not even at Home Depot?
> 
> "Billy G"




http://www.globalindustrial.com/

Only problem is you have to buy two gallons. I don't know why? Every color is the same. That's why I have an extra one. PM if you're interested. $75.00 shipped. 

Hutch


----------



## CoopVA (Oct 20, 2014)

Looking good!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe0121 (Nov 26, 2014)

mcostello said:


> Wait a minute We'll be right over.


Bring some over to me in Fredericktown. I have a SB Heavy Ten I am about to restore.


----------

